# Good News: NSW State Sponsorship opens for the year 2014/15



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

:horn: *NSW State Sponsorship 2014/15*

*NSW is inviting State sponsor ship application from July 2014.
*

Applications can be lodged thru online system. System is not open
Applications will be open for four slots per year with a max of 1000 per slot. 
Slot duration is 4 to 6 weeks. If appl
Application intakes will remain open for 4-6 weeks of max limit of 1000 reaches. 
NSW Occupation List will be as Skilled Occupations List (SOL) published by the Department of Immigration SOL
All ICT Occupations are in sponsorship list

*The online applications system will be made available on 14 July 2014.* So arrange your documentation as quick as possible and submit the application before the 1000 applications limit reaches.

*Slot opening and closing dates*

Opens on 14 July and closes on 11 – 25 August
Opens on 14 October closes on 11 – 25 November
Opens on 19 January closes on 16 February – 2 March
Opens on 14 April closes on 12 – 26 May

NSW Occupation list will be updated for every slot. For the first slot which is on July 14 all occupations were included.

For more details, please visit: NSW State Sponsorship

All the best for all the aspirants :typing:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!

Does anyone know what time will the online system open on 14 July 2014?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think they usually open by 8.30 AM AEST. Its just my guess. But try to refresh the page from July 14th 12.00 AM


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you mate!


ramoz said:


> I think they usually open by 8.30 AM AEST. Its just my guess. But try to refresh the page from July 14th 12.00 AM


----------



## Amit220682 (Aug 3, 2014)

Did anyone apply for NSW On 14th July? Pls share😊


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Amit220682 said:


> Did anyone apply for NSW On 14th July? Pls share😊


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...progress_2014-07-14_lets-share-timelines.html


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

How can we see application statuss or queue status


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all

Can anyone advise when will (date) the slot open in Feb 2015? i am keen to submit the app in the feb slot but heard that last time people had issues in completing online app as the payment screen had an recurring error due to which lot of people were unable to apply and the slot had reached the cap in just ten minutes.

Any quick tips on how to complete the online app process quickly will be most helpful. Pls help guys..

Rgds,
Goutham


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

NSW has changed the process for from FEB. Now They will invite people from EOI pool. You will have to submit EOI and select NSW for State Sponsorship. Then NSW will select people based on points,English ability,experience and other factors and those selected people will be invited by NSW to submit State Sponsorship Application. So there will be no rush this time. You can only apply if you are invited. Eligible Occupation List has not been released yet.

more details at: NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks! Mate..


----------

